# Hintergrundfarbe im Template ändern!!



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Hi,
 ich hoffe jmd. kann mir helfen....


Wie kann ich in meinem Template die Hintergrundfarbe ändern bzw. einfach heller gestalten?

Gibts da so ne Art Farbpallette, die ich mir anschaun kann und dann einfach mit dem entsprechenden code in der css einfüge!?


Gruß 
Su


P.S. Bin seit gestern hier im Forum und mir wurde gleich geholfen- echt klasse


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. April 2009)

Moin Suse,

prinzipiell kannst du jede RGB-Farbe anhand ihres HEX-Wertes nutzen.

Es gibt für Browser aber auch diverse Farbpaletten, bspw. mit "sicheren" Farben(soll bedeuten, es ist fast sicher, dass die Farben mit jedem Browser gleich dargestellt werden), ....oder aber mit benannten Farben.
Details dazu findest du hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/diverses/farbpaletten.htm

Du kannst auch bspw. einen Farbpicker nutzen, und mit ihm irgendeine Farbe auswählen, hier findest du einen: http://www.iconico.com/colorpic/


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Danke vielmals, Sven

Hat alles wunderbar geklappt!


Grüsse 
Su


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Och nö !?


Und wie ändere ich nun den Hintergrund des Logos?


body,td,th {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #333333;
    line-height: 122%;

hier etwa?


gruß 
Su


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. April 2009)

Um das sagen zu Können, müsste man den Dokument-Ausschnitt mit dem Logo sehen.
Wenn das Logo eine Grafik ist, und diese nicht transparent  ist, müsstest du allerdings die Grafik selbst ändern, da sonst ein Ändern der Hintergrundfarbe keinen sichtbaren Effekt hat.


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Das Logo ist transparent.



http://www.ferienwohnungen-im-cilento.de



Grüsse
Su


----------



## Maik (3. April 2009)

Hi,

nicht ganz, denn zwischen den weißen Buchstaben ist ein dunkelgrauer Hintergrund (Hex-Farbwert #2C2827) enthalten. Demnach müsstest du diesen im Grafikprogramm deiner Wahl transparent setzen.

Von daher ist dies auch kein "CSS"-Problem, und da ich jetzt nicht weiß, welche Grafik-Software du verwendest, schiebe ich das Thema zunächst mal ins Forum für "Sonstige Grafikprogramme" 

mfg Maik


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Hi Maik,

probier ich gleich mal aus....



Gruß 
Su


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

*Logo Hintergund mit Photoshop ändern!!*

Hi und Moin,



hab mal ne Frage:

Wie ändere ich in Photoshop den Hintergrund  eines  Logos?

Hab das jetzt in Photoshop geöffnet und weiss net weiter.....


Grüsse

Su


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Oh , bin ja immer noch in diesem Forum ...


Dachte ich wär schon gewechselt....


----------



## Maik (3. April 2009)

Nö, paßt schon alles so - ich hab lediglich die beiden Themen zusammengeführt, und hier im Photoshop-Forum untergebracht 

mfg Maik


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Dann ist ja gut...


----------



## Leola13 (3. April 2009)

Hai,

welches Logo ?

Den Schriftzug SATURN ? Dann ist es doch sicherlich einfacher das gerade neu zu machen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Hi,

ja genau, ich will einfach nur das schwarz durch meine Hintergrund- Farbe ersetzen... 

Geht das in Photoshop, oder soll ich ein anderes Grafiprogramm wählen ?


Gruß 

Su


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2009)

Ja natürlich geht das in Photoshop. Dazu gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Du machst es quick 'n dirty
mit dem Zauberstab oder Auswahl => Farbbereich auswählen => schwarz wählen => Auswahl entfernen.

Eleganter und qualitativ besser wäre die von Stefan angesprochene Methode, einfach die Schrift noch
einmal neu zu setzen und ohne Hintergrund als *.gif oder *.png zu speichern - dürfte nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Danke Dir/Euch für die Tips, aber irgendwie komm ich mit Photoshop nicht zurecht.

Ich wollte die "elegante" Lösung machen , aber ich weiss net, wie ich das machen soll mit dem Text und so....


(

Grüsse 

Su


----------



## Leola13 (3. April 2009)

Hai,

eine neue Datei in der gewünschten Grösse erstellen - das Textwerkzeug auswählen - (Schriftart wählen, Farbe wählen) - den text schreiben  - und wie Markus schon geschrieben hat als *.gif / *.png speichern.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Hab ich alles gemacht, nur ich kann es nicht abspeichern. Um es als PNG-datei zu speichern muss ich doch auf   "Datei" und " Für Web und Geräte speichern " klicken.

Kann ich aber nicht!?

Gruss

Su


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2009)

Bild => Modus => 8-Bit-Kanal


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Aber nicht lachen....   (

Was hab ich denn nun fabriziert

Hab doch SATURN reingeschrieben....


Ihr habt es schwer mit mir, ne!?


Grüss Euch

Su

Ach ja,


http://www.ferienwohnungen-im-cilento.de


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2009)

The requested URL /templates/i-saturn/images/logo.gif was not found on this server.

Heißt im Klartext, dass du dein Bild logo.gif in den falschen Ordner hochgeladen hast.
Dort sollte es eigentlich liegen: http://www.ferienwohnungen-im-cilento.de/templates/i-saturn/images/logo.gif


----------



## suse2222 (3. April 2009)

Gut, geändert....

Sieht aber echt sch..... aus!!


Ich krieg gleich ne Krise


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2009)

Speicher das bearbeitete Bild mal entweder als PNG-24 oder weise ihm diese rosa Hintergrundfarbe zu. Dann sieht's auch nicht so verpixelt aus.


----------



## suse2222 (4. April 2009)

Hey Leutz,

ich nhabs geschafft.... endlich, ich hatte diesen Zauberstab net gefunden, dass war ne Geburt

Danke Euch allen

@ Maik:

Du hattest Recht, der Text hat noch ne graue Verschattung. Wie krieg ich die weg?

Grüsse 
Su


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. April 2009)

Die bekommst du am besten weg, wenn du den Text nochmal neu setzt und ohne Hintergrund
als *.png-24 abspeicherst oder in einem anderen Grafikformat mit diesem roten Hintergrund.

Siehe dazu auch die Äußerungen von Leola13 und mir.


----------

